# auto window roll up/down device



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw that too and got a couple a few years ago. they worked very randomly and many times I found my car with all windows down in the parking lot. After the second device had similar issues I gave up. Things may changed since but just be aware...


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

oooh, wow didn't think about that part.... ****, maybe summer would be a better time to test this badboy out....rather not come out to a drivable pool


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

I have one for gen 1. Worked grate on my 2013 ltz. Had it in my sisters 2015 it for a while but she would hit the unlock too many times thinking the doors didnt unlock and she come out to all windows down lol. I took it out for her she didnt like it. But whats was kool about it was it would auto roll the windows up if you had delayed locking turned on. Too bad it will not work on gen 2


----------

